# Forestville, MD - A302344 F B&T



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

Prince Georges Co AS, A302344 Female B&T

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=12463223








[/img]


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

bump


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

original thread


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

bump


----------



## bratmarine (Dec 20, 2002)

volunteer going on Wednesday to meet the two whites and two blk/tans


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

News?


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

Listing removed; this may have been one of the ones that didn;t pass he temp test


----------

